

Ask HN: Do you switch off your Laptop? Ever? - bluerail


======
DanBC
Yes, whenever I'm not using it.

From boot menu to booted is only about 6 seconds (gradually tweaking that to
be faster).

~~~
noobie
>gradually tweaking that to be faster

Do elaborate please!

~~~
DanBC

        systemd-analyze blame
    

Gives me a list of stuff and how long it takes them to start. For this machine
I don't need most of them, so it's a case of then

    
    
        systemctl mask SERVICENAME
    

Or systemctl disable SERVICENAME

------
jsegura
Never. I have a Macbook air and I only close it without powering it off.

------
mod
I reboot from windows to linux, but essentially never turn it off unless I
have very good reason--traveling, for instance.

------
genby
I just turn my notebook into sleep.

------
blueflow
Every night or while traveling

------
bgar
Maybe around once a month, on a MacBook Air.

------
growthmaster1
Nope

------
6d0debc071
Yes. I only use a laptop when work requires me to travel. The vast majority of
its life it spends turned off and locked up in my desk.

------
drakmail
Never

